# World Championships 2013: Chicago [Surprise Challenge]



## AustinReed (May 30, 2012)

World Championships 2013 will be held in Chicago, Illinois, United States. It will be held on July 26-28. It will take place at the Chicago Convention Center....







Oh wait. This hasn't been done in a while. 
SURPRISE CHALLENGE

Point is, once you click on this thread, and you have a cube available, you have to do the challenge. No exceptions (well maybe a couple). 

The challenge is: Solve a 3x3 while your thumb, index finger, and middle finger are taped together on both hands. 

Scramble is: L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 B' L D F U B2 R2 F R2 B


Have fun!

Oh, and happy 1,000 post to me.


----------



## oranjules (May 30, 2012)

2:37.31, harder than i thought ! (i got an N PLL -_-)
and this topic seemed a bit weird, i didn't believe it when i saw it on the front page, but the challenge was fun


----------



## yoinneroid (May 30, 2012)

not sure if i'm doing it right, but 2:20.35


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 30, 2012)

aha. people were right about nats being canceled.
surprise challenge: i got 1:43.46


----------



## Sa967St (May 30, 2012)

Man, I really should have scrambled my cube before I taped my fingers together. ._.

I got 50.91. I pretty much turned everything with my wrists.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

You b******. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## anthonyB (May 30, 2012)

4:27.30

pro


----------



## Naillig (May 30, 2012)

Clicked on it, for no reason really, but hey, got to do a challenge.  

2:11.98, wrists atw for this.


----------



## hcfong (May 30, 2012)

7:50.93. I tried to record it for your entertainment, but it seems that nothing was recorded.

Did cross and F2L, then messed up OLL and everything I've done before was also messed up. Had to start over again, tape came undone and had to retape again. So cross, F2L, OLL and finishing with a V-perm. As a bonus, my pinky got some extra exercise today.


----------



## CuberMan (May 30, 2012)

2:23.45, pretty hard -_-


----------



## henkka (May 30, 2012)

3:05.44 Well that was fun


----------



## Alcuber (May 30, 2012)

Didn't seem too hard if you turn with your wrists 

1:47.18, OLL skip and H-perm >_> Why couldn't it be on a normal solve I got this?

Also, 11 replies and 111 thread views? Some people not doing the challenge?


----------



## Sebastien (May 30, 2012)

1:08.631

wristing like Sarah. Stupid E-Perm, almost messed it up


----------



## FinnGamer (May 30, 2012)

1:56 on my second attempt, palming like a boss


----------



## chrissyD (May 30, 2012)

2:21.15 G perm 3:


----------



## MadeToReply (May 30, 2012)

1:29.81
It was quite awkward


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 30, 2012)

1:07.91 PLL skip

I think I win


----------



## PeteyKaralis (May 30, 2012)

1:52.23

haha screwed up the g perm


----------



## Skullush (May 30, 2012)

3:10.64
Hate you


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2012)

Messed up, but: 2:39.05 - done with feet


----------



## Godmil (May 30, 2012)

Agh darn it.
Got F2L done in 1:30, then I couldn't work out how to do the OLL without fingertricks but thankfully I messed up into an Easy T, then:
V perm.... failed,
tried again, failed,
tried again, failed,
A-perm, wrong direction,
A-perm,
Ub-perm, failed
Ub-perm, failed
y2 Ub-perm, failed
Ub-perm, failed
Ua-perm
Ua-perm
Done!
4:30


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2012)

Did an OLL skip case (B' U R U' R' U' B) AND I GOT A FRIGGING LL SKIP. ARE YOU JOKING.

1:57.26


----------



## aronpm (May 30, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Did an OLL skip case (B' U R U' R' U' B) AND I GOT A FRIGGING LL SKIP. ARE YOU JOKING.
> 
> 1:57.26


that's a PLL skip


----------



## porkynator (May 30, 2012)

1:12.12 easy solve. I decided to use CFOP (I use ZZ normally) since the movecount is lower: I luckily got a OLL case that I still remember (I forgot a lot of them while not using CFOP) and J-perm


----------



## nccube (May 30, 2012)

58.59 Sune+Rb perm. I thought I would do much worse


----------



## Dacuba (May 30, 2012)

6:44.14

I risked too much on PLL :/


----------



## Carrot (May 30, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 1:07.91 PLL skip
> 
> I think I win


 
so far you are 5th..

I got 1:06.40, now to figure out how to get the duct tape off xD


----------



## kbh (May 30, 2012)

2:26.92, I thought I would be way slower, so YAY


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2012)

Aha. 37.08

That was a beautiful scramble for Roux. I got a 10.12 two handed with it.


----------



## Speeedcuber (May 30, 2012)

1:59.09 sub-2 !!!


----------



## kilwap147 (May 30, 2012)

I'll do the challenge if somebody tells me if there actually is a tournament in Chicago next year. Is that for real, or was that just a ploy to get us to do this??  sounds like fun anyway, I'll do it!


----------



## Mollerz (May 30, 2012)

44.94. That was pretty easy actually. Just palmed it in my left hand and did wrist turns with right hand. LL was Sune G Perm.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 30, 2012)

1:44.32 Palmed the entire thing. Also I got an A-perm which helped.


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2012)

1:36.42. I mostly held it in my cupped left hand, then did right hand wrist turns.
Oh, and I don't think I can come... That's like 12 hours away.


----------



## PanCakez001 (May 30, 2012)

1:01.015 damn it!! so close!!!!

no wonder nats was cancelled but at least i now know what im doing next summer


----------



## Sillas (May 30, 2012)

1:28.10
OLL was F(RUR'U')F'
PLL Y-perm


----------



## Kian (May 30, 2012)

PanCakez001 said:


> 1:01.015 damn it!! so close!!!!
> 
> no wonder nats was cancelled but at least i now know what im doing next summer


 
Note that the title of this thread was only meant to get you to open it. It is not a real announcement.


----------



## SpeedSolve (May 30, 2012)

Kian said:


> Note that the title of this thread was only meant to get you to open it. It is not a real announcement.


 
This. 

I'll do the challenge when I find some tape.


----------



## n00bcub3r (May 30, 2012)

3:02:28
N perm and screwed up on F2L...


----------



## 5BLD (May 30, 2012)

50 (wrists but agh no thumby grip)... I'm glad Roux only has one algorithmic part, so forgetting algs is half as worrying...


----------



## jeff081692 (May 30, 2012)

Kian said:


> Note that the title of this thread was only meant to get you to open it. It is not a real announcement.


 
And I finally thought I would be able to get to a comp lol.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

That was a nice Roux scramble. I got 1:21.12.


----------



## ROFL (May 30, 2012)

2:15.23
Basically did an x-cross, 2-look oll, easy PLL case. Should have used slightly stronger tape because it started slipping off which was distracting.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 30, 2012)

1:32.22

pops suck SO HARDCORE


----------



## AndersB (May 30, 2012)

1:29.49

There should be a score list


----------



## Henrik (May 30, 2012)

So a 37.44 solve counts as a good solve I guess

Feet ofc, why would I want my hands taped and all that!


----------



## BigGreen (May 30, 2012)

i refuse to do this.


----------



## Krag (May 30, 2012)

1:01.21 with PLL skip


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 30, 2012)

1:37.78


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2012)

40.65. Now my hand hurts :/


----------



## 5BLD (May 30, 2012)

Henrik said:


> So a 37.44 solve counts as a good solve I guess
> 
> Feet ofc, why would I want my hands taped and all that!


 
lol u awesome


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 30, 2012)

1:02.49... possibly the hardest Roux solve ever -.-


----------



## cubernya (May 30, 2012)

2:21.64

Feet of course, there's no way I'm doing that with my hands (although I would've gotten a better time probably)


----------



## DrKorbin (May 30, 2012)

2:50.40, blue cross.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2012)

cant be bothered


----------



## Riley (May 30, 2012)

3:58.32, sub 4! Lol, I totally clicked on this thread in the morning, and ran to my mom shouting "Worlds is in Chicago!" and then came back, looked at the screen, and punched my desk. Lol. I don't think I would've been able to go anyway if it was in Chicago. On a unrelated topic, does anyone have a way to look at how much registration was for Worlds 2011? The site doesn't work anymore...


----------



## Julian (May 30, 2012)

1:17.33


----------



## tx789 (May 30, 2012)

1:17.30

I turned slowing and did wrist turns


----------



## jonlin (May 30, 2012)

1:46.69
EDIT: I just lost the game.


----------



## Nico1 (May 30, 2012)

1:35.21
that was hard! It should be an official competition event! happy 1000th


----------



## mDiPalma (May 30, 2012)

2:49.62
stupid zz


----------



## jokeryumyum (May 30, 2012)

chicago? really?


----------



## AustinReed (May 30, 2012)

jokeryumyum said:


> chicago? really?


 
Yes.


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2012)

jokeryumyum said:


> chicago? really?


 
No.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 30, 2012)

I didn't bother actually taping my fingers, but I didn't use my fingers either, I used my palms and held the fingers together, so meh. 1:10.53, messed up a turn at the end of a G perm, and took a few seconds to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 30, 2012)

1:03.28min 

Roux sucks.


----------



## Carrot (May 30, 2012)

Riley said:


> 3:58.32, sub 4! Lol, I totally clicked on this thread in the morning, and ran to my mom shouting "Worlds is in Chicago!" and then came back, looked at the screen, and punched my desk. Lol. I don't think I would've been able to go anyway if it was in Chicago. On a unrelated topic, does anyone have a way to look at how much registration was for Worlds 2011? The site doesn't work anymore...


 

haha, I opened this topic only because I wanted to see who was trolling, since worlds would NEVER be announced this early


----------



## Kian (May 30, 2012)

Riley said:


> 3:58.32, sub 4! Lol, I totally clicked on this thread in the morning, and ran to my mom shouting "Worlds is in Chicago!" and then came back, looked at the screen, and punched my desk. Lol. I don't think I would've been able to go anyway if it was in Chicago. On a unrelated topic, does anyone have a way to look at how much registration was for Worlds 2011? The site doesn't work anymore...


 
Registration for Worlds is traditionally free. It was free in 2011.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 30, 2012)

1:25.66 I was bored. :3


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 31, 2012)

1:17.33


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2012)

Julian said:


> 1:17.33


 


tx789 said:


> 1:17.30


 


Inf3rn0 said:


> 1:17.33


[message too short]


----------



## CubeRoots (May 31, 2012)

according to wca website it is in moldova


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> according to wca website it is in moldova


 
Read closer.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 31, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Read closer.


 
read where closer?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013


> TBD - the country is not accurate. The dates are accurate.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2012)

40.00 heh.


----------



## blade740 (May 31, 2012)

1:05.71

World Championships 2013 will be held in Smerbia.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 31, 2012)

2:00.59. my fingers feel weird now.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 31, 2012)

1:27.75
I taped my fingers before scrambling, solved kinda wristing..
It was a weird FreeFOP solve..


----------



## (X) (May 31, 2012)

58.88 I feel like Im in the 80s


----------



## MalusDB (May 31, 2012)

1.05.81. That was suprisingly easy. wrists everywhere. and table abuse.


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2012)

I kinda just have to confirm with what Kian said. This isn't legit. This is for the lulz. 
Thanks for being cool with it. :3


----------



## hcfong (May 31, 2012)

Legit or not, you've got the dates right.


----------



## Mollerz (May 31, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Legit or not, you've got the dates right.


 
That fluke :b


----------



## BlueDevil (May 31, 2012)

1:00.17. 
Got sune OLL, A perm. f2l wasn't too bad, and the last layer algs were easy to perform with full-palm turns


----------



## yockee (May 31, 2012)

Of course, I leave the US and WC takes place in a somewhat get to able place from Jersey (where I used to live). Ooops, just saw that this was fake (for some reason). Oh well. Moldova is definitely closer, but no way I can go, if I can't even go to a comp 3 hours away.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 31, 2012)

yockee said:


> Of course, I leave the US and WC takes place in a somewhat get to able place from Jersey (where I used to live). Ooops, just saw that this was fake (for some reason). Oh well. Moldova is definitely closer, but no way I can go, if I can't even go to a comp 3 hours away.


 
Moldova is not the location, it just says Moldova, but on the other side of the page it says


> Information	TBD - the country is not accurate. The dates are accurate.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it says Moldova because the WCA website makes us choose a country for every competition. So whoever put that up just picked a random country where Worlds won't be.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2012)

2:17.71 stumbled on the pll but whatever.


----------



## shelley (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm pretty sure it says Moldova because the WCA website makes us choose a country for every competition. So whoever put that up just picked a random country where Worlds won't be.


 
I'm pretty sure it says Moldova because of Mark Polinkovsky.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 1, 2012)

2:37.33 :/
+2. Couldn't be bothered with the last turn, this was harder than I expected.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

1:22.706 OLL skip, last slot was U2 F' U' F R' F R F'


----------



## Hays (Jun 1, 2012)

According to the WCA page worlds 2013 is in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA, at the Las Vegas Convention center from July 26-28.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 1, 2012)

Hays said:


> According to the WCA page worlds 2013 is in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA, at the Las Vegas Convention center from July 26-28.
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013



Thanks for the info! And hey, Circus Circus! I remember staying there waaaaaay long time ago when I visited USA (back when I was 5 ) Awesome hotel


----------



## Faz (Jun 1, 2012)

! Sounds awesome. The date is great too - doesn't interfere with my end of school exams


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 1, 2012)

I really hope I can go to this one. That would be bloody amazing.

Let's hope everything works out!


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 1, 2012)

Why on earth would they put it in Las Vegas like nationals, I don't know. It wasn't really a great location in the first place, and now they're putting worlds there. Not the brightest idea imo, but whatever. I'll be there.


----------



## hcfong (Jun 1, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Why on earth would they put it in Las Vegas like nationals, I don't know. It wasn't really a great location in the first place, and now they're putting worlds there. Not the brightest idea imo, but whatever. I'll be there.


 
How do you know the location for the US Nats wasn't that great? Pretty impressive, considering nationals are still more than 2 months away. Besides the worlds are at a different venue than the Nats.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going close this thread to avoid confusion since there's now a real WC 2013 thread.


----------

